# what happened to my goldies



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

AnglersPoint said:


> Goldens are usually farm raised and do not need receipt.


You said "usually" so that means that there are exceptions. If the statement is true then wouldn't the fisherman need a receipt stating that they were farm raised?

First thing to do is hope someone with a fast internet connection checks to see if the Goldens are on the DNR list.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

alex-v said:


> see if the Goldens are on the DNR list.


They're not 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/prohibited-species-list_203636_7.pdf


----------

